# Word of the Day - Absquatulate



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

Absquatulate (verb) - to leave someplace in a hurry. The party was so boring that I had to absquatulate from it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

An aunt whom I used to babysit for, used to absquatulate every Wednesday night as soon as I showed up.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2020)

School was so boring, I couldn't wait to absquatulate.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> School was so boring, I couldn't wait to absquatulate.


I am so with you on that! LOL!

I remember my final exams that year, my grade 12 year. The school had set-up time frames as to when students from each class would write, and so over the course of 2-3 days, I'd make my way to school, sit down in class, write, and go back home.

Anyhow, being June and all and nice warm and sunny weather, I found myself staring endlessly out the tall classroom windows and dreaming of finally being able to unlock the shackle and chain and start a life for me.

What a freeing feeing it was to walk out of that school for the last time.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 3, 2020)

When I ask hubby  to help break up his mother's home canned  goods ,, he absquatulates in a hurry.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 3, 2020)

Hubby's cousin was cooking hamburgers  and  absquatulated from the kitchen.
Soon smelled smoke,, burgers were very crisp.


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

When the robbers heard the approaching police siren, they absquatulated from their hideout.


----------

